# Project Binky Ep 13!!!!



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a heads up to everyone following this amazing build. Episode 13 is out tonight, 18:00 BST (that's 6 PM to you and me), today, Friday 22nd of July:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was this the celica gt4 powered mini?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Was this the celica gt4 powered mini?


Yep, it IS the gt4 powered Mini. Well worth a watch, and if you haven't seen all the episodes, sit down with a cuppa and enjoy:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Think the last time I caught up was episode 7. Looks like I'm a bit behind now.lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic show. And some of the best fabricators I've ever seen. 

What a project. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watched up to episode 12. Will have a look at 13 tomorrow. 

Isn't the remote controlled removable front end just the coolest and best thing ever. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is this show and what channel is it on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hondafan1 said:


> What is this show and what channel is it on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go onto YouTube and search project binky :thumb:

Seeing is believing.......


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I love this series, fabrication masterclass. I like the way they've filmed it too. And plenty of tea breaks!


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

Second best thing on Youtube after Chriss Harris :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can someone remind me in the morning to search for this, I need to know what you're all going on about.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Can someone remind me in the morning to search for this, I need to know what you're all going on about.


No probs. Just look for "Project Binky" on YouTube and you'll easily find it.
I'll give you a reminder tomorrow!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just caught up with back to back episodes from 7-13. This is a must watch for anyone interested in engineering, design and fabrication. Not only with the work and precision going in to the build but the fabrication of some of the tools also.

For those who havn't seen and want to know a brief description of Project Binky. 
Its a couple of Talented engineers who over 2 years ago set them self a challenge to build a one off super powered Mini. The base car is 1980 Mini 1000, and they are literally squeezing a Toyota Celica GT-Four engine, gearbox and running gear, making it a usable everyday car WITHOUT altering any of the original dimensions from the standard mini! Couple that with some tongue in cheek voice over and about 500 gallons of tea.lol Makes for an interesting watch


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a quick reminder for Starbuck to take a look. Bad Obsession Motorsport is the name of the company and look for "Project Binky" on YouTube!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

transtek said:


> Just a quick reminder for Starbuck to take a look. Bad Obsession Motorsport is the name of the company and look for "Project Binky" on YouTube!


Thanks 

I've watched nearly 6 episodes, the metal work is a piece of Art.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've watched nearly 6 episodes, the metal work is a piece of Art.


Just wait until you get to the episode on the door lock mechanism.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

NeilG40 said:


> Just wait until you get to the episode on the door lock mechanism.


It's pretty good isn't it! 

I like his solution to wanting an opening bonnet and full removal.

I think if they do something like this again and got Discovery or something on board with a proper production crew and maybe went into more detail on how he worked stuff out and showed us how to actually do what he's done I think it could be a new version of the 'Is Born' series.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Starbuck88 said:


> It's pretty good isn't it!
> 
> I like his solution to wanting an opening bonnet and full removal.
> 
> I think if they do something like this again and got Discovery or something on board with a proper production crew and maybe went into more detail on how he worked stuff out and showed us how to actually do what he's done I think it could be a new version of the 'Is Born' series.


I don't know I'd imagine it would go completely the opposite way as a tv series, just look at the show on channel 4 with Phillip Glennister, lots of him messing about and the restoration part doesn't go into any detail.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

NeilG40 said:


> I don't know I'd imagine it would go completely the opposite way as a tv series, just look at the show on channel 4 with Phillip Glennister, lots of him messing about and the restoration part doesn't go into any detail.


you're right but I'd like a proper program, showing us how to do stuff and impart their wisdom etc, something more akin to the old Is Born stuff instead of the now purely 'entertainment' shows like Fast n Loud etc. Even wheeler dealers doesn't show you much any more.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

A mate put me on to this the other day. I smashed all 13 episodes in a couple of days until I realised I'd 'caught up'. I felt empty inside, now having to wait for the next one! 

Amazing work on the car, I can't even imagine being able to do something similar.


----------

